# Mirror Shots



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It was brought to my attention that I had not posted these. That was my intention but I totally forgot. They are from back in January. 



 [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcs_lEoUCEw[/media] [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ78AItQISU


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice shooting that mirror is slick.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nifty idea Bud! Flatband


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shooting. And the mirror is such a slick idea!

Heh, tell us how that catchbox works. Am I hearing things, or is ammo rolling to a collection point? Inquiring minds .......


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought you were going to shoot a target over your shoulder in a mirror, Annie Oakley-style!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shooting! Great with the mirror set up.

My nick-name is "Wild Bill". I got this name from my pitching career as a kid, I either hit you or struck you out.

Even though I was born on Friday 13th, walk under ladders, have owned black cats, It would be my LUCK that I would have a FLYER and hit the mirror, first shot.

Bill


----------

